# Back Protector Backpack



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

Is anyone using a MTB specific backpack with back protector?

I have Camelbak K.U.D.U. and Evoc Trail Team in mind, any comment and experience sharing welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Im thinking of the KUDU 18 for the extra space and back protector but the only thing thats putting me off so far is where the tool roll is stored,right against the back protector !!!
Just seems a strange place to have a lump of metal on a pack thats designed to help protect your back.
I know the bladder is between the tool roll and your back as well as the protector but the bladder isnt always full !!.Its going to help keep the weight close to your back which is a good thing.
On my CamelBak Mule,2012 model I think !!,it has an outer pocket where I keep the tools and other hard stuff and then my waterproofs in the main compartment giving plenty pladding.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Check out the Leatt DBX models


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

are you guys really thinking about racing / riding with such a big pack?

I'm interested in the fr lite evoc series, I like the looks of the team and race version.

10 liters, enough for racing and most 1/2 day long rides

can't imagine myself riding with a 16 or 18 lts pack!


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

Joss002 said:


> Im thinking of the KUDU 18 for the extra space and back protector but the only thing thats putting me off so far is where the tool roll is stored,right against the back protector !!!
> Just seems a strange place to have a lump of metal on a pack thats designed to help protect your back.
> I know the bladder is between the tool roll and your back as well as the protector but the bladder isnt always full !!.Its going to help keep the weight close to your back which is a good thing.
> On my CamelBak Mule,2012 model I think !!,it has an outer pocket where I keep the tools and other hard stuff and then my waterproofs in the main compartment giving plenty pladding.


That's a good observation although I haven't actually seen the bag since our local distributors don't have this model. I did see a video which showed the tool pack is in the outer most slot, if that is the case with bladder and your other stuff in the middle I think it might be OK but then again I take your point.

I do have an MULE NV and am just wondering if a back protector model might serves its purpose especially I'm not getting any younger


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

rpearce1475 said:


> Check out the Leatt DBX models


Good suggestion, thanks will check it out.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

I agree a big pack might be overwhelming so I am leaning towards the KUDU12, my MULE NV is a 15L bag but I don't find it much of an issue.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

rpearce1475 said:


> Check out the Leatt DBX models


Anyone have experience with these? The chest harness system looks like it would be *hot*.

I'm thinking about a KUDU myself, but am waiting for a good deal.


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

mfa81 said:


> are you guys really thinking about racing / riding with such a big pack? I'm interested in the fr lite evoc series, I like the looks of the team and race version. 10 liters, enough for racing and most 1/2 day long rides can't imagine myself riding with a 16 or 18 lts pack!


 No racing for me,Im well past that sort of thing lol...Most of my trails are a good drive away so we tend to spend all day there or we would spend more time driving than actually riding...Even in summer mornings can be chilly in the UK so its a gilet over my jersey and in winter it will be a light weight fleece...My Mule is 9L + 3L reservoir,with a light weight waterproof in summer and full on jacket in winter,first aid kit,spare tube it is 3/4 full,add the gilet or fleece and food and its stuffed...If we're not riding its walking with at least 40L backpacks so I dont even notice the Mule when its full  ...If we had a more stable climate and couldnt expect all 4 seasons in 1 day then a smaller backpack would be fine lol...Its never been a hinderence and Id rather have more space than not enough.


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

I am using the small KUDU (9+3) and I am really happy with it - I thought I would only use the bag with protector on downhill Shuttle days but now I am using it for every tour.
I hardly feel the protector which is great but I couldn't imagine using the larger version either. All in all I can only recommend it.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mentor said:


> Anyone have experience with these? The chest harness system looks like it would be *hot*.
> 
> I'm thinking about a KUDU myself, but am waiting for a good deal.


I have the USWE version that uses a similar harness, it's seemed fine to me. The nice thing about it is that it does not move at all, even when I'm cornering fast or jumping


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

rushy41 said:


> I am using the small KUDU (9+3) and I am really happy with it - I thought I would only use the bag with protector on downhill Shuttle days but now I am using it for every tour.
> I hardly feel the protector which is great but I couldn't imagine using the larger version either. All in all I can only recommend it.


Thank you, and the original poster for this timely thread. 
My friend just got hurt real bad (broke 2 vertebra), so I am hard on the lookout for something like this.

Unfortunately, I hate wearing a backpack or Camelback, and only do so when I'm racing and a water bottle setup is slower. But...like many things, I think I need to change.

Hydration DBX Mountain Lite 2.0 - Hydration | Leatt® | Protective Neck Braces, Body Armour & Sports Gear

CamelBak | KUDU 12 Enduro MTB Back Protector Pack


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

mfa81 said:


> are you guys really thinking about racing / riding with such a big pack?
> 
> I'm interested in the fr lite evoc series, I like the looks of the team and race version.
> 
> ...


I think you are confusing pack volume with water quantity.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

talking about the pack itself... at least for my type of riding on a more consistent and stable weather I can't seem to find myself carrying a 16+ liters pack, at least for my needs a 10ish liters pack that I can fit a 3liters bladder is good! I try to carry the minimum necessary!

emergency aid kit, levers, multitool, tube, pump, 3 liter bladder, some energy bar/gel, sometimes a jacket/pads. my raptor 10l is never full, always some room available!

actually trying to go down to a 6l pack for trail riding and 10l for racing.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

squareback said:


> Thank you, and the original poster for this timely thread.
> My friend just got hurt real bad (broke 2 vertebra), so I am hard on the lookout for something like this.
> 
> Unfortunately, I hate wearing a backpack or Camelback, and only do so when I'm racing and a water bottle setup is slower. But...like many things, I think I need to change.
> ...


Best wishes to your friend.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I am buying the Leatt. Thanks for the advice. I am well aware of the company, but had no idea they made a hydration pack. It is half the price of the Camelback, I will buy one for my wife too if she likes it.


----------



## Red Rock (Sep 12, 2014)

I ordered the Kudu 18 from Cambria. They have the charcoal/sulphur (black/yellow) on sale for $129.99. It shows in stock, but when I ordered, it said it'll be shipped between 3-15 days. As long as I'll get it, I don't mind waiting a little for it. A friend of mine has one and really likes it.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

squareback said:


> I am buying the Leatt. Thanks for the advice. I am well aware of the company, but had no idea they made a hydration pack. It is half the price of the Camelback, I will buy one for my wife too if she likes it.


If I remember correctly they have different levels of protection certification for different hydration pack, just in case it makes a difference to you.


----------



## Red Rock (Sep 12, 2014)

Got my Kudu 18 today. A little bigger than my M.U.L.E., but that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

Red Rock said:


> Got my Kudu 18 today. A little bigger than my M.U.L.E., but that's exactly what I was looking for.


Cool, how you like it? I suppose you can just swap the bladder between your MULE and Kudu.


----------



## Red Rock (Sep 12, 2014)

I like the added room. The tool pouch is nice and the pockets on the hip belt are handy (fits a phone on one side and some snacks in the other). The bladder is the same as in the MULE. I wore it on a short ride today (13 miles) and I really didn't notice that I was wearing a different pack.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

Red Rock said:


> I like the added room. The tool pouch is nice and the pockets on the hip belt are handy (fits a phone on one side and some snacks in the other). The bladder is the same as in the MULE. I wore it on a short ride today (13 miles) and I really didn't notice that I was wearing a different pack.


So I gather the back guard gave you no discomfort ?


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

I ride with an Evoc 18L,

Trace 18l | Evoc Sports USA

Im discovering they might be discontinued, but I really like the bag.

Light, well designed and more than enough room for a 4-6 hour trip. It's also much more breathable on the back panel than other bags I've had.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

thanks but if I'm not mistaken, Trace 18l didn't have the back protector insert.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

raykkho said:


> thanks but if I'm not mistaken, Trace 18l didn't have the back protector insert.


You may be correct, it's not listed on the EVOC site in the protection section. I know It has a fairly thick and dense piece behind the webbing, that goes the length of the pack. I assumed that was for protection, but it may be for framing.


----------



## Red Rock (Sep 12, 2014)

raykkho said:


> So I gather the back guard gave you no discomfort ?


The pack wasn't fully loaded, but I didn't feel any discomfort.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Smokee300 said:


> I ride with an Evoc 18L,
> 
> Trace 18l | Evoc Sports USA
> 
> ...


how do you like evoc quality in general?


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it's pretty good. So far I've had a columbia and a vaude bag and the Evoc seems to be of a higher quality and more well thought out.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Evocs are great qualitywise, I'd dare say superb (I have a Trail FRs in 10l and a Enduro in 16l)


----------



## Red Rock (Sep 12, 2014)

Just a heads up for Sierra Trading Post Deal Flyer subscribers. With todays 30% off, the KUDU 12 is $90.96 and the KUDU 18 is $97.96. (You must spend over a hundred to get the 30% off and free shipping)


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

Everyone’s different-- but I’ve had a KUDU18 for a long time now, and have never gotten comfortable with it. I’ve tried a thousand different things, but I can never get the bag to be as stable as I want. Personally, I think the 2 chest clips is overkill as well. Construction however on the pack is great, and has a a great amount of space as well--loaded the bag feels pretty good, but at the end of rides for me... it tends to loosen up on me. The tool space/roll is nice as well, but since its buried in the pack, it can be inconvenient at times to get it out, since you may have to dig through the bag to get there.

Looking to get a EVOC Trail or Enduro to replace it. Would be willing to sell my Kudu dirt cheap to somebody who wants to try it out


----------



## fumanju (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got an Evoc FR Enduro Blackline and I love it. Very comfortable to wear, seems to allow adequate ventilation, build quality is top notch and being tall (6'5") I love that Evoc actually makes their packs longer for the larger sizes. Two thumbs up from me!


----------



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

Interesting thread, glad I found it. I had a nice crash and bruised my vertebrae and think the tools in my pack caused the bruising. Almost empty water bladder. Last 10 days pain when moving arms bad enough can not drive car, walking, sitting any movement is painful. So I am searching for a pack with back or spine protector. 

Anyone see or use the POC VPD Spine Pack?


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

nice bag, although I reckon POC product tends to be on the expensive side.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

I just recently purchased this










I took the evoc fr lite and then bought the team edition helmet strap. Looks much better in my opinion.

I also now have a place to put my helmet as well as a rain jacket if needed. In regards to equipment inside I can easily fit a first aid, tools, tire, co2, Shock pump, water bladder, snacks, cellphone, wallet and lastly my foldable saw.

You really have to adjust the straps a bit to find a sweet spot or else your bag will dig into your neck but once you do I feel really secure.

I have yet to crash on it but I tend to push myself a lot so I'm sure it'll come handy soon.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

fumanju said:


> I've got an Evoc FR Enduro Blackline and I love it. Very comfortable to wear, seems to allow adequate ventilation, build quality is top notch and being tall (6'5") I love that Evoc actually makes their packs longer for the larger sizes. Two thumbs up from me!


I have the same pack and like it. I'm only 5'11" and it's pretty big but still comfortable.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Regarding the Evoc packs, do you guys find them hot to wear?


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep, I do. I guess it's similar to elbow pads. protection or stay cool... can't have both.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Dang. I like the idea of the packs but hate the idea of being more warm.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe you'll stay off the brakes even more making you go faster and stay cooler? I dunno.


----------

